# Judas Priest, Heaven & Hell, Testament & Motorhead! Toronto!



## BenJammin (May 3, 2008)

Who's Going to this?! I AM PUMPED! :rockon2:

I figure this may be my only chance to see Dio as he is about 138 years old now! this will be the 3rd time for Judas Priest and the first for Testament and Motorhead!

Again....I AM PUMPED! too bad it's in August! :banana:


----------



## martin6stringcustoms (Mar 13, 2008)

Is Alex Skolnick playing with Testament?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, what's the combined age of those guys?
Saw Motorhead and Dio multiple times 20+ years ago, amazing they're still going strong.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw Heaven and Hell in Montreal last year.."DAMN that was loud and Excellent, at 64 Dio can still rock the place hard.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah Dio is awesome; I saw the Heaven and Hell tour when they passed through Toronto last summer. Megadeth was pretty good too, I thought.

All my friends are going to the JP + Dio + Motorhead show in August. I'm going to miss it because we're away that week (family thing). :frown:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

This sucks..they are'nt comming to Montreal...darn


----------

